# Gaboon viper



## Paco Dennis (Jul 4, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaboon_viper


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

That's why I don't go hunting for rare wildflowers, in the rainforests, at night!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Don't be frightened, @Gary O' 
I am quite sure that  @Paco Dennis  will protect you!  

I apologize that I have a time conflict with prior commitments, and therefore, I cannot go with you two.


----------



## Been There (Jul 5, 2022)

Most dangerous snake I ever came upon was the Black Mamba. It wasn't in a zoo, but it was in a home out of this country. The guy kept 6 of them for milking and sold the venom to a lab as a way of making extra cash. I would rather keep a few cows and sell the milk to make extra money. He fed them live mice.


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2022)

Been There said:


> Most dangerous snake I ever came upon was the Black Mamba. It wasn't in a zoo, but it was in a home out of this country. The guy kept 6 of them for milking and sold the venom to a lab as a way of making extra cash. I would rather keep a few cows and sell the milk to make extra money. He fed them live mice.


Many people keep venomous snakes for that purpose.  The ONLY way to save someone's life (or someone's pet) after being bitten is antivenom.

Various antivenoms are needed because some snake venom is neurotoxic & some is hemotoxic.  And some are both; that's why some keepers will care for many snakes.
Antivenoms are typically produced using a donor animal, such as a horse or sheep. The donor animal is hyperimmunized with non-lethal doses of one or more venoms to produce a neutralizing antibody response. Then, at certain intervals, the blood from the donor animal is collected and neutralizing antibodies are purified from the blood to produce an antivenom.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_antivenom


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Don't be frightened, @Gary O'
> I am quite sure that  @Paco Dennis  will protect you!
> 
> I apologize that I have a time conflict with prior commitments, and therefore, I cannot go with you two.



Forgot to say, please take a camera on your expedition, for photos for all of us back here,
and I suggest you take along @Gary O'  's wife, who will know what to do, if the two of you (Gary and @Paco Dennis )  should have a mishap, with the snake or with anything else.


----------

